# Pork fail



## phathead69 (Jan 24, 2019)

Disclaimer I did not follow instructions to a tee. I did not brine thinking sous vide would not need it. Could be the problem. Next no lard added as it had a nice fat cap.






So 155 for 24 and here is what I got. Tender,  seasoning tastes good, no smoke taste from the 6 hour cold smoke (see other thread) and dry as a popcorn fart. Awful dry. Did not brining cause the fail?





Bag full of juice.





Fall apart dry.


----------



## wbf610 (Jan 24, 2019)

seems like a lot of time for something that can be smoked in a few hours.


----------



## phathead69 (Jan 24, 2019)

Tried to abide by the Baldwin for safe pasteurization cooking time. See screen shot. Once again I am capable of breaking an anvil with a cotton swab. So I may not fully understood it.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 24, 2019)

Below is a sous vide tutorial that explains a lot...  A few recipes to help...  You need to brine and add lard...  also cook at a much lower temperature...   SV time is dependent on meat thickness which is evident in a few of the tables...  

http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html#Traditional_Style_Pork_Chops


----------



## baseballguy99 (Jan 30, 2019)

I generally do my pork loins 143* for about 4 hours before searing to bring internal temp up to about 148-150.  And they always come out great.  No brining or adding lard.


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 30, 2019)

Looks like a pork tenderloin, is that correct? If so, those things are dry, dry, dry if not prepared and cooked correctly. The 24 hour brining would have alleviated most of the dryness. And cooked then smoking doesn't do the meat any favor either, as it's hard to smoke precooked meat, it just doesn't take to smoke that well.


----------

